# Spider's webs



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It's like Groundhog Day, a spider has taken up residence around my front door and every night he builds a bloody great web across it then deliberately hides.

Each morning I kiss Mrs B, rush out the door and get coated in the bloody thing. I've looked all around the door and can't find the thing so that I can reposition it next door.

Sometimes I get annoyed about little things and then they pale into insignificance when a problem like this arises.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's times like this you need an old lady who's swallowed a fly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is nothing compared to the spiders that hide in the TT mirrors. New web every day and the spider is snoring inside the mirror casing so I can't find the bloody thing!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> ......... I've looked all around the door and can't find the thing so that I can reposition Â it next door


Use Dyson vacuum cleaner all round door and frame - that'll sort the little blighter out - guaranteed


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> It's like Groundhog Day, a spider has taken up residence around my front door and every night he builds a bloody great web across it then deliberately hides.


I'll lend you our cat, spider hunting and battering is his favourite sport!  ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> I'll lend you our cat, spider hunting and battering is his favourite sport! Â  ;D


What a talented cat, does he do fish too? I've never seen spider on the chippy menu.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh you can't beat a really HUGE BIG FAT BODIED ONE with enormous long legs, jet black settling in your home or car ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> What a talented cat, does he do fish too? Â


Yes, but only for compliments!  ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> Yes, but only for compliments! Â  ;D


Whilst sat on the roof of the TT perchance? ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> It's like Groundhog Day, a spider has taken up residence around my front door and every night he builds a bloody great web across it then deliberately hides.


This may sound like an old wives tale, but it worked for us: Wash the area down with water, let it dry, then put some vinegar in a small amount of water and rub the whole area down with the solution. The little (and big) feckers can't stand the smell of the vinegar, and because it is diluted you can't smell it either. Result. Rob
;D

P.S. if this doesn't work you haven't used enough vinegar.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> This Â is nothing compared to the spiders that hide in the TT mirrors. New web every day and the spider is snoring inside the mirror casing so I can't find the bloody thing!


I had one move inside my TTC. I quite liked it really. A web at the back of the car


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike, I think you've scared it off and it looks like the little fecker has now moved in with us! :-/


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

could be worse - in oz these big hairy brown huntsman spiders (not poisonous, but big fangs) like to live in your sun visor. you are driving along happily, turn a corner into the sun, pull down the visor and the bugger drops into your lap.... quite a few people have been known to get out of the car at this point - without bothering to stop first ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

I think I'd be one of them! I hate the buggers!

...and now my whole house smells of vinegar!!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Serious post, I got sick of Dr H. screaming whenever she saw a spider so I bought some serious insecticide (Â£12 from the chemists) I zapped all likely entry points to the house. Fucking marvelous, works a treat, I can get some peace and quiet when I'm surfing now. ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Blowtorch oh and a fire extingusher ...just in case


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> Serious post, I got sick of Dr H. screaming whenever she saw a spider so I bought some serious insecticide (Â£12 from the chemists) I zapped all likely entry points to the house. Fucking marvelous, works a treat, I can get some peace and quiet when I'm surfing now. ;D


What's the name of this stuff, racer? Group buy anyone!!?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My next door neighbour imports a product from the USA that eradicates all insects and spiders from his house and garden (costs about Â£150). He sprays this stuff all over his property once a year and he doesn't get any problems, I'm pleased for him because they all come to my house instead :-/


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Have you thought about drugging them ?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> What's the name of this stuff, racer? Â Group buy anyone!!? Â


The stuff is called Acclaim, it primarily a flea killer but it is effective on most creepy crawlies. It is supposed to act for 7 months, I zapped the doorways and airvents about 3 months ago and the results have been impressive. Available at larger Boots stores.  It is expensive but well worth it.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is it me, or is the marijuana web more complete than the caffeine one?

Surely that should be evidence to support the legalisation of pot (or the criminalisation of caffeine).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My next door neighbour imports a product from the USA that eradicates all insects and spiders from his house and garden (costs about Â£150). He sprays this stuff all over his property once a year and he doesn't get any problems, I'm pleased for him because they all come to my house instead Â :-/


How very ecologically-minded of him. :-/

Is he the vegetarian?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> The stuff is called Acclaim, it primarily a flea killer but it is effective on most creepy crawlies. It is supposed to act for 7 months, I zapped the doorways and airvents about 3 months ago and the results have been impressive. Available at larger Boots stores.  It is expensive but well worth it.


Acclaim, is a Â£12 bottle of vinegar.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

It doesn't taste very nice on chips.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Did anyone else misread this threads title as "Spider's Legs"?
I thought someone was having a go at girls in hipsters!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Did anyone else misread this threads title as "Spider's Legs"?
> I thought someone was having a go at girls in hipsters! Â


Wassat then?


----------

